# Was kocht ihr an den Feiertagen?



## Jan_Cux (20. Dezember 2020)

Was kocht ihr an den Feiertagen?

Am Heiligabend gibt es  bei uns Raclette mit meinen Eltern. 
Am  2. Feiertag gibt es Rouladen wieder mit meinen Eltern, aber denn bei denen zuhause.

Am 1. Feiertag sind meine Ex Frau und ich eigentlich immer auswärts Essen gegangen... Das fällt dieses Jahr ins Wasser, und ich werde wohl für uns kochen.
Nur hab ich noch keine Idee, was ich zubereiten soll.
Die klassiche Ente Orange oder ne Gans fällt aus, das gibt es bei ihr schon am Heiligabend und am 2. Feiertag.
Nen Kaninchen ist zuviel für zwei...

Vielleicht bekomme ich hier ja Anregungen, für eventuell nicht so typische Festtagsgerichte. 
Viele Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Dezember 2020)

Rouladen mit Rotkraut, Klößen, Gemueseplatte und Salzkartoffeln als traditionelles Weihnachtsgericht ist Tradition, an einem Tag gibt es dann Geschnetzeltes Vom Schweinefilet in Sahnesoße mit Kartoffeln, schmeckt auch mit Basmatireis. Und am dritten Tag werden wir die Reste (Mischung aus Rouladen und Geschnetzeltem )verzehren, jeder, was er mag.


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gibt es Rehbraten mit Kartoffelklößen und Rotkraut. Das ist der Vorteil einer großen TK Truhe. Man sammelt das ganze Jahr über verschiedene Sorten an Fleisch und Gemüse und bei Bedarf ist immer was zur Hand. Wildsau und diverse Steaks sind neben Wirsing, Blumenkohl etc. auch noch verfügbar. Nur der Strom darf nicht länger ausfallen, dann wird es eng im Gürtel ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2020)

Jan,
mit Naturjoghurt macht man Kartoffelsalat mit Wiener Würstchen  

haben wir am 24.


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2020)

Joghurt kann man, muss aber nicht sein ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns wird es Heilig Abend ein leckeres Roastbeef von der Färse geben, mit Kartoffelgratin und buntem Gemüse. Das soll dann auch für den 1sten Feiertag reichen und wenn nicht, dann gibt es dann Homemade Burger. Der zweite Feiertag ist dann traditionsgemäß dem restefressen gewidmet und wir entscheiden dann spontan.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2020)

wie wäre es denn mit Fisch???  irgendwelcher  Art- so zwischen den ganze Fleischbomben irgendwelcher Art?


----------



## Matthias_R (21. Dezember 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit Fisch???  irgendwelcher  Art- so zwischen den ganze Fleischbomben irgendwelcher Art?


Das ist ja vom Fangerfolg abhängig...


----------



## Bronni (21. Dezember 2020)

Fondue, Fondue, unsere Söhne möchten nichts anderes, leckere Soßen, erstklassiges Fleisch, rohe Bratwurst und selbst gebackenes Baguette


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2020)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das ist ja vom Fangerfolg abhängig...


Stolz an der falschen Stelle - geh shoppen;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

am Heilgabend etwas klassisches einfaches: Sauerkraut (aber ein gutes, kein solcher Blembel aus irgendeiner Dose) dazu Debreciner Würstchen, Regensburger und Pfälzer Würste. Letztere beziehen sich auf die Oberpfalz und sind eine lokale Spezialität.
Am ersten Feiertag die obligatorische Gans. Macht der Opa, also ich.
An zweiten Feiertag ausruhen von der Völlerrei .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## BerndH (21. Dezember 2020)

Zum Heiligen Abend gibts nen gebackenen Karpfen mit Salat. 

Zum ersten Feiertag dann den Vogel.


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2020)

Gans Gans wenig


----------



## Wollebre (21. Dezember 2020)

Da wir wegen Corona nicht nach Indonesien kommen, gibt es Indonesiche Reistafel.
Wem das zu scharf ist, alternativ Hühner Frikassee.
Als Nachtisch Eis mit heiße Kirschen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mich für Fondue entschieden, am Heiligabend gibt es ja Raclette. Die Reste kann man doch prima beim Fondue am nächsten Tag verwerten.
Dazu werde ich nen Bierteig machen, so kann man auch das ungeliebte Gemüse vertilgen.  Die Diät macht denn einen Tag Pause.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Dezember 2020)

Schnell fertig ,........  vielleicht ist das was für euch,wenn ihr Schweinefleisch mögt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns zusammen mit dem Schwiegereltern Raclette. Dazu Pils und Cuba-Libre in entsprechender Menge.  Ersten dann Rouladen mit Klößen und Rotkohl, zum Nachtisch Pils und Cuba-Libre. Am zweiten Weihnachtstag wird das gegessen was über geblieben ist. Wahlweise natürlich mit Pils und.....


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Dezember 2020)

Wie fast  jedes Jahr  etwas  mit Schlesieschen Weißwürstchen.


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2020)

Pizza


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

erinnert mich etwas an meine Mutter, wenn man der mit Fragen nach dem Motto: was gibts zu essen auf die Nerven ging, kam die Antwort "an dämbfdn Uhu" .
Auf Schriftdeutsch: "einen gedämpften Uhu".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Pizza


Mit Ente ,oder" Gans " viel Tomaten und Käse.................................


----------



## boot (24. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Pizza


Sehr aufwendig


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2020)

*Gebrannte Mandeln*

Seit einigen Jahren nun verschenke ich _- zusätzlich zu den Weihnachtsgeschenken -_ auch immer noch eine große Tüte mit selbst gebrannten Mandeln.
Bisher kam das immer gut an, dieses Jahr dürfte der Corona bedingte _Cold Turke_y allerdings noch einen oben drauf setzen. 

Im Grunde braucht man dafür nur Mandeln, Zucker, Zimt und etwas Wasser. Wer mag kann auch noch etwas Vanillezucker hinzufügen. Man benötigt als
Faustformel Mandeln & Zucker im Verhältnis 1:1. Das ist wichtig, denn nur so schmecken die Mandeln anschließend wie auf dem Weihnachts- oder Jahrmarkt.
Zucker ist günstiger als Mandeln, daher hauen die Mandelbrenner auf den Märkten natürlich ordentlich Zucker an ihre Mandeln.

Trotzdem, wer diesen typischen Geschmack möchte, der nimmt eben Mandeln & Zucker im gleichen Verhältnis. Beim Zimt muss jeder selbst schauen, er gehört aber definitiv dazu. Da ich jedoch ein kleines _"Zimtmonster"_ bin, nehme ich gerne etwas mehr davon. 1 bis 2 gehäufte Teelöffel dürfen es für 400g Rohmandeln bei mir schon sein.







Zunächst kippt man ca. 100 - 150ml Wasser für 200g Zucker in eine Pfanne. Bei 400g Zucker entsprechend die doppelte Menge an Wasser.
Anschließend kippt man den Zucker hinterher und stellt die Herdplatte auf volle Pulle, so dass sich der Zucker unter Rühren langsam in dem
Wasser auflöst. Beim Wasser kann man auch etwas experimentieren, im Grunde verkocht es am Ende sowieso. Nimmt man jedenfalls zu viel
Wasser, so dauert die Zubereitung der Mandeln ewig.

Zur Pfanne ist zu sagen, natürlich sind gusseiserne Pfannen für solche Vorhaben am besten geeignet, wenn man die Mandeln allerdings nur
einmal im Jahr zubereitet und mit dem *Holzlöffel *entsprechend vorsichtig umgeht, dann tut es zur Not wohl auch eine
beschichtete Pfanne.






Wenn das Zuckerwasser soweit klar & fertig ist und etwas blubbert, dann gibt man die Mandeln und den Zimt dazu.









Unter ständigem Rühren wird die ganze _- noch ziemlich flüssige -_ Geschichte nun so lange erhitzt, bis die Zucker-Zimt-Lösung quasi einkocht
und immer fester wird. Man merkt das beim Rühren ganz deutlich und sieht es auch am Pfannenrand, es bilden sich dort die ersten Zuckerkristalle
und das Rühren wird zäher.

Die Herdplatte ist bei diesem Vorgang noch immer auf volle Pulle, eigentlich ist das während des gesamten Brennvorganges so.
Wichtig ist eben,
dass immer fleißig gerührt und gewendet wird, so dass nichts anbrennt. 









Auch wenn sich während des Rührens lange nicht wirklich etwas tut, auf einmal geht es dann ganz schnell und die ehemals flüssige
Zucker-Zimt-Lösung kristallisiert aus und legt sich um die Mandeln herum.






Wer nun denkt, super ich bin fertig und sich sofort ein paar Mandeln in den Mund steckt, der wird sich nicht nur ganz fürchterlich das Ma...l
verbrennen, sondern auch arg enttäuscht sein. Die Mandeln sind nämlich noch nicht fertig. Sind die Mandeln _- so wie auf dem Bild oben -_ trocken,
so muss man sie weiterhin fleißig und gewissenhaft rühren und wenden. Man wird dann feststellen, dass der kristalline Zucker auf einmal wieder
flüssig und glänzend wird. Erst jetzt karamellisiert er richtig und legt sich als dicke Zuckerschicht um die Mandeln.

Man sollte die Mandeln noch so lange in der Pfanne behalten und rühren, bis der Großteil ihrer Oberfläche glänzend ist. Ein paar Mandeln wird es
allerdings immer geben, die noch trockene Stellen aufweisen, das ist vollkommen normal. Übertreibt man es nämlich mit dem Glanz bzw. behält man die
Mandeln nun zu lange in der heißen Pfanne, so beginnt der Zucker wieder von den Mandeln abzuschmelzen und das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.






Am Ende kippt man die fertig genbrannten Mandeln auf ein Blatt Backpapier und zerteilt den noch klebrigen & zähen Haufen mit dem
Holzkochlöffel. Nun heißt es abwarten, so dass die Mandeln etwas abkühlen können und nicht mehr so klebrig & zäh sind.

Während dieser Zeit kann man super die Pfanne sauber machen. Am besten die anhaftenden Zuckerreste mit Wasser abkochen, dann lösen
sie sich einfach auf und es muss nicht großartig an der Pfanne herumgeschabt werden.






Wenn die Pfanne sauber ist und die Mandeln auf dem Backpapier soweit ausgekühlt sind, dann kann man sie mit der Hand noch etwas zerbröseln
und voneinander trennen. Nachdem der Zucker wieder hart geworden ist, kleben einige Mandeln aneinander, also trennt man sie
wieder voneinander.

Anschließend kann man die Mandeln _- wie auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt -_ in Papiertüten füllen. Ich habe mir hierfür Butterbrottüten im Supermarkt
besorgt und festgestellt, dass wenn man zwei Stück davon ineinander steckt, dass man so die beste Festigkeit erhält und man sie gut
transportieren & verschenken kann. 






Bei mir sind am Ende aus 800g Mandeln und 800g Zucker *(Verhältnis 1:1!) *diese 5 lecker gefüllten Tüten geworden. Auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt
zahlt man für 1,6kg gebrannte Mandeln sicherlich ein stolze Summe Geld, vorausgesetzt es gibt überhaupt einen Weihnachtsmarkt.

*Den Beschenkten einen guten Appetit! *


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *Gebrannte Mandeln*
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren nun verschenke ich _- zusätzlich zu den Weihnachtsgeschenken -_ auch immer noch eine große Tüte mit selbst gebrannten Mandeln.
> Bisher kam das immer gut an, dieses Jahr dürfte der Corona bedingte _Cold Turke_y allerdings noch einen oben drauf setzen.
> ...


Super lecker, nur leider für heute zu spät.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Super lecker, nur leider für heute zu spät.



Aufgrund ausgefallener Weihnachtsmärkte munkelt man hinter vorgehaltener Hand,
dass der Kilo-Preis für gebrannte Mandeln schon jetzt den Kilo-Preis von Räucheraal übersteigen soll.

Selbst auf dem zwielichtigsten Glühweinstrich sind solche _"Perversitäten"_ kaum bezahlbar, wenn überhaupt erhältlich.
Was allerdings nicht bedeutet, dass ihr euch jetzt Zimt auf den Aal streuen sollt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Pizza


extra weihnachtlich mit Sternanis und Zimt auf der Salami?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2020)

Heute Lammkottlett mit Blumenkohl,
morgen ne jut jebratene Jans, dett iss wat Jutes


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

Heute Abend gibt es Gänse Keule. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dazu Grünkohl, Rotkraut und Kartoffelklöße. 
Den traditionellen Kartoffelsalat mit Kochwürstchen gibt es am 2. Feiertag 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt es Gänse Keule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wünsche mir ein Tellerfoto, wenn sie fertig sind...


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Tellerfoto, wenn sie fertig sind...


Wenn ich trotz Riesenhunger dran denke, ein Bild zu machen, lasse ich euch dran teilhaben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt es Gänse Keule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus Gründen des Tierwohles hätte ich mir jedoch eine gerade Anzahl an Keulen gewünscht.
Irgendwo hinkt jetzt eine arme Gans durch die Republik.


----------



## BerndH (24. Dezember 2020)

Da isser, der fränkische Weihnachtskarpfen. 

Euch allen noch schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Da isser, der fränkische Weihnachtskarpfen.
> 
> Euch allen noch schöne Feiertage.


Sieht sehr toll aus, hast du mal ein Rezept?


----------



## BerndH (24. Dezember 2020)

Ja, zu allererst brauchst du nen Karpfen 

Ca. 1100- 1600 Gramm Lebendgewicht 
Schlachten und halbieren. Geht aber auch mit sogenannten Kotelett. Da kann der Karpfen auch größer sein. 

Dann salzen und pfeffern. In Mehl wenden. Dann kurz in Wasser tauchen und dann in Paniermehl wenden. Und fertig. 

Dann in der Fritteuse bei 180 Grad ca. 6- 8 Minuten goldbraun backen. 
Dazu gibt es Kartoffelsalat und gemischten Salat


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Dezember 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Da isser, der fränkische Weihnachtskarpfen.
> 
> Euch allen noch schöne Feiertage.


Sehr geil, hab mal frittierten Spaltkarpfen in Mittelfranken gegessen ... 

Frohe Weihnachten @ all


----------



## Tricast (24. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gibt es Heute Je zwei Risengarnelen, 4 stück aufs Kilo, in Butter gebraten mit Vanille, Curry und zum Schluss Ananas. Dazu gibt es Salat, Ciabatta und eine Flasche Grüner Veltliner. Und morgen gibt es Meeräsche.





Es fehlt zu dem Zeitpunkt noch die Ananas.
Euch allen ein frohes und friedliches Fest

Heinz


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es Heute Je zwei Risengarnelen, 4 stück aufs Kilo, in Butter gebraten mit Vanille, Curry und zum Schluss Ananas. Dazu gibt es Salat, Ciabatta und eine Flasche Grüner Veltliner. Und morgen gibt es Meeräsche.
> 
> Euch allen ein frohes und friedliches Fest
> 
> Heinz


Ihr seit ja Gourmets...


----------



## Tricast (24. Dezember 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja Gourmets...



Die gibt es aber nur einmal im Jahr am Heiligabend. Wildfänge, das Kilo 75,-€ + MwSt mit Haut und Haar. Aber dann freut man sich das ganze Jahr darauf.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Tellerfoto, wenn sie fertig sind...


Bitteschön. 




Fast 2 Portionen hab ich davon verschlungen. Und zum Nachtisch noch ein Zimtsterneis. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 362781



Milchreis und Wiener Würstchen, etwas gewagt aber sehr schön.


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Dezember 2020)

x


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Dezember 2020)

https://external-preview.redd.it/sWkJJLJ0g-IdXAux_b2EZ6E3DHQ6ExbU7D6v0WFcgVk.jpg?auto=webp&s=2d61dd440984c878677336064cbd548c1ca60287
		


.........................................................Bockflöte


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Dezember 2020)

Raclette.... der erste Tag der Völllerei ist geschafft.


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aus Gründen des Tierwohles hätte ich mir jedoch eine gerade Anzahl an Keulen gewünscht.
> Irgendwo hinkt jetzt eine arme Gans durch die Republik.


Ähm, meine Frau hat 5 bestellt und der nächste 3. Dann passt das doch wieder. Wir wollen doch keine hinkende Gans in der Republik. Da bin ich ganz auf deiner Seite. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (25. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Bitteschön.
> Anhang anzeigen 362776
> 
> Fast 2 Portionen hab ich davon verschlungen. Und zum Nachtisch noch ein Zimtsterneis.
> ...


Ganz lieben Dank, Jason!


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Ganz lieben Dank, Jason!


Nicht dafür. Wie heißt es so schön, "Morgen bleibt die Küche kalt und wir fahren in den Wiener Wald". 
Für morgen Mittag haben im Nachbarort Essen zum abholen bestellt. Ich glaube, ich hab mir ne Hirschroulade bestellt.  Und meine Frau macht Schneegestöber.  Wir machen das beste draus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Nicht dafür. Wie heißt es so schön, "Morgen bleibt die Küche kalt und wir fahren in den Wiener Wald".


Hallo,

also ein Beamter würde sich ja da viel präziser ausdrücken: "Morgen verbleibt die Speisezubereitungsstätte im Zustand der Außentemperatur, dank erhitzem männlichen Jungfederviehs aus der zentralösterreichischen Forstverwaltung".

duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2020)

Lajos kifft schon vormittags.


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2020)

Reh im Gemüsebeet:


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2020)

Vor dem Kochen ist ja auch *Frühstück* 

1. Weihnachtstag ----Krabbensalat und Lachs













lg nobbi


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2020)

Wie meinen?


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2020)

Guten Appetit Allen...
Bei mir gabs dies Jahr Krankenhaus Kost....
Ergo wird das lecker Essen am Sonntag nachgeholt.
Schrumpfkartoffel mit Bochwurst und lecker Dip.


----------



## Skott (25. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Guten Appetit Allen...
> Bei mir gabs dies Jahr Krankenhaus Kost....


Uups, musstest du wieder rein? Alles Gute für Dich...!


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Guten Appetit Allen...
> Bei mir gabs dies Jahr Krankenhaus Kost....


Alles Gute für Dich.


----------



## Skott (25. Dezember 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

bei mir gab es gestern traditionsgemäß Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen, davon reichlich und ich habe es gut vertragen, leider keine Bilder...

Heute wären wir normalerweise zu viert gewesen, Frau und meine Wenigkeit und jüngste Tochter mit Freund...
geplant war ein Roastbeefbraten mit Rosenkohl in Käsesahne usw. ...

Aber... dank Corona hat sich der Stiefvater meines SIL (Schwiedersohn in Lauerstellung) in Quarantäne begeben und musste leider meine große Tochter und ihren Freund wieder ausladen..., also sind wir heute zu sechst, da das Roastbeef aber zu klein war für sechs Personen, hae ich kurzfristig auf einen 2 Kg Rinderbraten umgeswitcht....

Hier die Zubereitung:

Zutaten für das Röstgemüse zur Soßenherstellung...




Der Bratenrohling, gut gepfeffert und für 6 Stunden mit Dijonsenf eingerieben...




Nach dem Anbraten...





...wurde das Wurzelgemüse angeröstet...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zutaten zum Ablöschen...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Eine Flasche Rotwein reduziert, anschließend 1 Glas Rinderfond rein und ab in den Backofen...








Jetzt habe ich gute 3 Stunden Zeit, um mich hiermit zu beschäftigen...





Morgen sind wir wieder nur zu viert und da gibt es dann Ochsenbäckchen vom Gallowayrind...


----------



## Fruehling (26. Dezember 2020)

Du weißt, worauf es ankommt, was man auch an deinem Notebook erkennt...


----------



## Tricast (26. Dezember 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Morgen sind wir wieder nur zu viert und da gibt es dann Ochsenbäckchen vom Gallowayrind...



Du bist ja ein richtiges Leckermäulchen, Ochsenbäckchen, mhmhmhmh.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Blueser (26. Dezember 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Du weißt, worauf es ankommt, was man auch an deinem Notebook erkennt...


Und am Whisky Glas ...


----------



## phirania (26. Dezember 2020)

Booh Leute so viel Leckereien gibt es bei Euch zu Weihnachten.
Jetzt hab ich vom Lesen uns schauen schon Wieder 10 Kilo zugenommen.
Guten Appetit Allen und ein schönes Restfest.
Und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Dezember 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein richtiges Leckermäulchen, Ochsenbäckchen, mhmhmhmh.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Am 24. Dezember hatte ich abends Kalbsbäckchen, also auf dem Teller. 

Soweit echt lecker und vor allem zart aber ist dieser viele Gallert im Inneren der Bäckchen normal? Ich kann mich an einen Rehbraten erinnern,
der war von ähnlich viel gallertiger Substanz durchzogen. Ist das etwa weichgegarter Knorpel oder worum handelt es sich dabei?
Das kommt sicherlich nur bei noch sehr jungen Tieren vor, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Tricast (26. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Am 24. Dezember hatte ich abends Kalbsbäckchen, also auf dem Teller.
> 
> Soweit echt lecker und vor allem zart aber ist dieser viele Gallert im Inneren der Bäckchen normal? Ich kann mich an einen Rehbraten erinnern,
> der war von ähnlich viel gallertiger Substanz durchzogen. Ist das etwa weichgegarter Knorpel oder worum handelt es sich dabei?
> Das kommt sicherlich nur bei noch sehr jungen Tieren vor, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


Da muß ich gleich mal meine Köchin befragen. Aber ich kenne das so nicht. Die Bäckchen müssen allerdings geputzt werden wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe und dann lange schmoren. Du bekommst eine Antwort!
Was auch lecker ist, ist Ochsenschwanz-Ragout.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Wenn Du noch eine sinnvolle und rentable Kapitalanlage suchst: Kochkurse bei Top-Köche überzeugen mit einer wahnsinnigen Rendite. Kein Geld mehr ausgeben für schlechtes oder mittelmäßiges Essen.


----------



## Skott (26. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Am 24. Dezember hatte ich abends Kalbsbäckchen, also auf dem Teller.
> 
> Soweit echt lecker und vor allem zart aber ist dieser* viele Gallert im Inneren der Bäckchen* normal? Ich kann mich an einen Rehbraten erinnern,
> der war von ähnlich viel gallertiger Substanz durchzogen. Ist das etwa weichgegarter Knorpel oder worum handelt es sich dabei?
> Das kommt sicherlich nur bei noch sehr jungen Tieren vor, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


Das ist das, was den Bäckchen den tollen Geschmack und die Saftigkeit gibt... (und wenn sie richtig und ausreichend geschmort sind, geht das runter wie flüssige Butter)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem richtigen Putzen hatte es glaube ich eher weniger zu tun, dieses gallertige Zeug kam erst beim Anschneiden der Kalbsbäckchen zu Tage. So wie die Köchin berichtete, wanderten die Bäckchen wohl bereits am frühen Nachmittag zum Schmoren in den Bräter. Gegen 18:00h haben wir sie dann gegessen und diese Substanz war, wie von Wolfgang beschrieben, eher flüssig als fest. Die Kalbsbäckchen haben aber sehr lecker geschmeckt und vor allem zart waren sie.


----------



## zokker (26. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gab es gestern und heute Rehrücken oder Wildschweinkeule ... Wahlessen


Esst mehr Wild ... rettet den Wald!!!


----------



## Tricast (26. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Am 24. Dezember hatte ich abends Kalbsbäckchen, also auf dem Teller.
> 
> Soweit echt lecker und vor allem zart aber ist dieser viele Gallert im Inneren der Bäckchen normal? Ich kann mich an einen Rehbraten erinnern,
> der war von ähnlich viel gallertiger Substanz durchzogen. Ist das etwa weichgegarter Knorpel oder worum handelt es sich dabei?
> Das kommt sicherlich nur bei noch sehr jungen Tieren vor, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


Wie Skott schon geschrieben hat gibt das den Geschmack und die Saftigkeit. Das ist Kollagen. Je nach Größe und Alter des Tieres 1,5 bis 2 Stunden schmoren, so meine Köchin, dann löst sich der große Teil und bleibt in der Soße. Die wird beim Erkalten dann wie Wackelpudding. Kannst Dich glücklich schätzen solch eine Köchin im Hause zu haben, die meisten sagen ja nur BÄH wenn von Bäckchen gesprochen wird.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Dezember 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie Skott schon geschrieben hat gibt das den Geschmack und die Saftigkeit. Das ist Kollagen. Je nach Größe und Alter des Tieres 1,5 bis 2 Stunden schmoren, so meine Köchin, dann löst sich der große Teil und bleibt in der Soße. Die wird beim Erkalten dann wie Wackelpudding. Kannst Dich glücklich schätzen solch eine Köchin im Hause zu haben, die meisten sagen ja nur BÄH wenn von Bäckchen gesprochen wird.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Vielen Dank für das Nachfragen bei deiner Köchin und die Info zum Kollagen. 

Jetzt wo ich weiß worum es sich dabei handelt, habe ich Folgendes dazu gefunden:
https://www.mpg.de/8882235/kollagen-sehnen-knochen

PS.: Also bäh waren die Kalbsbäckchen ganz sicher nicht, sondern sehr lecker.


----------



## Tricast (26. Dezember 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer : Wenn Dir das so gut geschmeckt hat, dann bitte Deine Köchin doch einmal auch Ochsenschwanz-Ragout zu machen. Einfach nur LECKER!!! Das füllen wir in Gläser ab und wecken es ein. Wenn mal keine Lust auf Kochen besteht oder es schnell gehen soll dann ein Glas aufmachen und erwärmen, paar Nudeln kochen und fertig ist der Gaumenschmaus.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Und wenn Du mal einen Survival-Laden suchst dann schaue mal bei BOS FOOD rein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Dezember 2020)

@Tricast: Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Ochsenschwanz-Ragout, das werde ich so einmal an die Köchin weitergeben.
Selbst gemachte fix & fertig Nudelbeilage, zum Einlagern, klingt sehr gut. Danke auch für den Survival-Tipp.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem Fondue heute, wurden die Reste vom Raclette vom 24. restlos verwertet. Ich habe noch einen Bierteig dazu gemacht, somit waren auch Brokkoli und Blumenkohl genießbar.


----------



## Skott (27. Dezember 2020)

Gestern gab es bei mir die bereits erwähnten Bäckchen vom Galloway-Rind:




Nach dem Anbraten:




Mein Soßenansatz mit Zwiebeln, Sellerie, Möhren und Champignons:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Kleine Leckerei zwischendurch, Bratensaft aus der Aufbewahrungsschale von den Bäckchen, leeeckkker!




Fertig nach ~3Stunden Schmoren bei 150°C im Backofen:




Tellerbild hätte ich fast vergessen, sorry, dass ich schon angefangen hatte zu essen...




Das Fleisch war ein Gedicht, so zart, dass man eigentlich kein Messer brauchte...


----------



## boot (28. Dezember 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Da isser, der fränkische Weihnachtskarpfen.
> 
> Euch allen noch schöne Feiertage.


Jo so schmeckt er


----------



## liNaW22 (12. Januar 2022)

Hallo. Am Heilgabend  gibts Sauerkraut und Debreciner Würstchen. Am 2. Feiertag wird das gegessen was über geblieben ist.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## rippi (12. Januar 2022)

liNaW22 schrieb:


> Hallo. Am Heilgabend  gibts Sauerkraut und Debreciner Würstchen. Am 2. Feiertag wird das gegessen was über geblieben ist.
> Liebe Grüße


Gut, dass du das jetzt schon weißt, da kann man sich das ganze Jahr schon drüber freuen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das jetzt schon weißt, da kann man sich das ganze Jahr schon drüber freuen.


für  ein solch opulentes Mahl braucht man schon eine Menge Vorbereitungszeit, dass muss sorgfältigst geplant sein


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Januar 2022)

Och, bei meinen Ex Schwieger Eltern könnte ich dir, würden Sie noch Leben sagen was 2022, 2023, 2024, 2025 ...am Heiligabend auf den Tisch gekommen wäre.
Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen....


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Och, bei meinen Ex Schwieger Eltern könnte ich dir, würden Sie noch Leben sagen was 2022, 2023, 2024, 2025 ...am Heiligabend auf den Tisch gekommen wäre.
> Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen....


Unser neuer kommt mir komisch , sonderbar, wunderlich vor.


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Januar 2022)

Ja etwas redselig, mitteilungsbedürftig bei 15 Beirägen in 24 Stunden nach Anmeldung. Aber wir heißen ja jeden Willkommen. Und die Beiträge passen ja zu den Themen. Kommt wohl von südlich der Elbe Nobbi.


----------



## Kizzo40 (13. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Unser neuer kommt mir komisch , sonderbar, wunderlich vor.


Ich glaube Neue


----------

